# Whining Transmission



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Throwout bearing only makes noise while you are holding the clutch pedal down.....the bearing is not under any load and generally isn't even turning when the pedal is released.

Your description, though, is somewhat concerning.....you are describing a mainshaft bearing failing....an internal trans component.
If you still are within the 5yr/100k powetrain coverage you need to bring this to your dealers attention asap.

Currently, Chevrolet offers few repair parts for this unit and replaces the entire assembly......good news if you have coverage, bad news $$$$ if you don't.

Rob


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Robby said:


> Throwout bearing only makes noise while you are holding the clutch pedal down.....the bearing is not under any load and generally isn't even turning when the pedal is released.
> 
> Your description, though, is somewhat concerning.....you are describing a mainshaft bearing failing....an internal trans component.
> If you still are within the 5yr/100k powetrain coverage you need to bring this to your dealers attention asap.
> ...


I am definitely within the 5yr/100k powertrain coverage. Do you think I will get any push back from the dealer, because I have a coil-over kit installed?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Rockhead said:


> I am definitely within the 5yr/100k powertrain coverage. Do you think I will get any push back from the dealer, because I have a coil-over kit installed?


The springs should cause no concern as long as there is no evidence the install could have contributed......and I can't visualize anything along those lines.

DO PLAN on demonstrating the concern by taking a mechanic for a ride if at all possible so set aside some free time on drop off day to avoid a "Cannot duplicate" service report.

My responses are based on a sound that occurs only when in motion with the trans in gear........if the sound is there while rolling, in or out of gear then a wheel bearing would be the likely problem.......but in gear rolling is trans for sure and that is what you want to demonstrate if required.

Good luck.....report back,
Rob


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

So I just dropped the car at the dealership and took a mechanic for a test ride. He was quite certain it is a transmission issue. Thank goodness for the 5yr/100k warranty!

I'll update once they report back to me.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

So I just received a call from the dealership, they said the noise was an internal transmission issue. They are replacing the transmission under warranty.


----------



## brianhannon (Nov 19, 2015)

Rockhead said:


> So I just received a call from the dealership, they said the noise was an internal transmission issue. They are replacing the transmission under warranty.


I just got a call as well. Same deal here. I don't know about you, but as soon as I get the car back, I'm draining the junk GM fluid and filling it with Amsoil.


----------



## esr04d (Sep 14, 2015)

My car had same problem would whine in 1st an 2nd gear changed trans oil to amsoil an it's been fine ever since


----------



## speedy862004 (Dec 13, 2012)

esr04d said:


> My car had same problem would whine in 1st an 2nd gear changed trans oil to amsoil an it's been fine ever since


Was teh whine always there? Mine just showed up at 90k miles.
Also, my stick moves, while in first gear, when I accel or let off the accel. Also in 5th, but not quite as much wriggle.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

speedy862004 said:


> Was teh whine always there? Mine just showed up at 90k miles.
> Also, my stick moves, while in first gear, when I accel or let off the accel. Also in 5th, but not quite as much wriggle.


Should be covered under 5 year 100,000. Hope you're still under 5 years.


----------



## speedy862004 (Dec 13, 2012)

under 5 from when I bought it...but over from where it was built.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

speedy862004 said:


> under 5 from when I bought it...but over from where it was built.


Look up your warranty coverage on my.chevrolet.com. Coverage starts from when the car is sold off the lot.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

What about these parts?

See rockauto.com wants 172 bucks for these.










And another 120 bucks for this.










Dealer would want about three times these prices, but with this kind of mileage, should be replaced as well.

Where did the time go, was 1991 I did a job like this, whole family was driving Honda's and Toyota's in road salt, rotors were rusted solid to the hub bearings, as were the splines of the half axles to the hub bearings, not to mention the ball joints. C-clips on the half axles into the differential were also sealed in. Best to remove the hood, engine block would have to be properly supported. Guys that were sloppy would break fuel lines, wire harnesses, even AC hoses.

One job I could never do myself, transmission with a differential attached had to be rotated to get it up there, and needed a third hand to rotate the transmission main shaft to align it with the clutch disk. Would make my own wooden dowel that was tight, also had to meet in with the flywheel pilot bearing, that also got plenty of grease.

All that rust had to be cleaned off for reassembly, was using anti-seize, but quit doing this, was good for the rest of the life of the vehicle.

Slave cylinder was always a panic, if that leaked, only way to replace it was to remove the MT. Was real lucky on one of my kids 2002 Sunfire with an MT, was the master cylinder. Ha, if it was the slave, would have dumped it. Getting too old for this kind of stuff. 

If they would only use anti-seize on this new stuff. Naw, just trade it in for a new one.


----------

